# Pearl is in Labor :)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Pearl is in Labor! Can't wait for some new kiddos! http://www.livestream.com/phoenixrisingfarm


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

OHHHH ...... that makes me want to go out and get an IP camera and setup livestreaming.

I live 1/2 hr away from my livestock and so would appreciate somethink like that.

She looks like she's waiting for the bus to arrive :greengrin: 

Did you set this up yourself? Was hoping to get some info on how to do it? Especially on setting up the livestream stuff.

This is going to be great for newbies to watch.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

do the smaller breed goats normally have complications while kidding? I never know human intervention was needed for the process..

Thanks for sharing btw!! :hi5:


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

this is so cute - I just missed the birth though - dang work getting in the way of my fun.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

BlueEyedFainters said:


> do the smaller breed goats normally have complications while kidding? I never know human intervention was needed for the process..
> 
> Thanks for sharing btw!! :hi5:


Pygmies sometimes do, but Nigerian Dwarves (provided they have the right diet, and depending on their weight and some other factors) usually shouldn't. But it always helps to have someone there for moral support, or just in case the baby's stuck. It really helped our girls for us to be there to pull. Even the first which went without a hitch, it made the process easier on momma for us to work with her to get a big buckling out. :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

A single doe.. I wanted twins but oh well. lol She's a healthy little bugger! Possibly has blue eyes and she has one neck wattle and one ear wattle, soo cute! 

And yes, ND's sometimes need help. I went in to check her since she had been in labor a long time without progress. Her cervix wasn't dialated enough because the kid was coming knees and head down, so once I pushed things back a bit it stimulated the kid to move and she got things straightened out on her own. She still needed a little help dilating a bit.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

She has some stringy stuff from her bum. Is she having another one?


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh I take it, it was the afterbirth.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww!! Beautiful :kidred: Ashley! Congrats :stars:


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for explaining  Congrats, and they're both darling!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is beautiful Ashley!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

BTW I like the looks of her teats! LOL! Nice and long!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like her udder is going to nice! :drool:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol thanks everyone! I love her teats too! Once her kid was full I put her on the stand and milked out 2 cups of colostrum to freeze. She still had a fair amount left that I left for the kid. :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo!! That's great!!! Gotta love those big producers!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah man...I missed it! But so so cute!! Congrats! :stars:


----------

